# Need Help IDing this Bike on Another



## dumpster_diver (Oct 3, 2006)

I know this is a homebuilt but Need Help IDing both bikes.
I think the front one is an Elgin but need help on years and id's

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h298/dumpster_diver/RatRodTandem1.jpg
http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h298/dumpster_diver/DSC02151.jpg
http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h298/dumpster_diver/DSC02152.jpg
http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h298/dumpster_diver/DSC02153.jpg
http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h298/dumpster_diver/DSC02154.jpg
http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h298/dumpster_diver/DSC02155.jpg
http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h298/dumpster_diver/DSC02156.jpg


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 3, 2006)

well you have 3 different makes of sprockets. the front one has a Schwinn look to it though others used that pattern the sweetheart type one is a Huffman, and the one with the "H"s is Rollfast the "H" is for D.P. Harris. most companies made frames like these, they may be hard to identify in their present state.
Scott


----------



## dumpster_diver (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah I think the front frame is an Elgin due to the neck and heart sprocket! THanks for the help!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 3, 2006)

the heart sprocket is Huffman


----------



## MartyW (Oct 4, 2006)

*Sprocket*

Hey Scott,
              There were at least two differant heart shaped sprockets that I have ran accross one seems to have a wider design pattern and they are not hreal noticable until they are side byside did more than one company use these and if so do you know who they were? It is just something that I have always wondered but never asked.
Marty W


----------



## JOEL (Oct 4, 2006)

Colson also used the heart pattern in the 30s. There's a Columbia-built Elgin Collegiate in the Sears book with a similar sprocket. And the basic design dates back to the turn of the century.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 4, 2006)

Schwinn also used a heart pattern. it was more delicate as was the Colson variety. the early Elgin looked more like a snowflake or star, at least the common ones did. there is one girls Elgin in "The Evolution of the Bicycle" book 2 that has a heart sprocket, but in my opinion that book can't be trusted entirely because there was no one checking what was being portrayed as original. whatever the guy with the bike said it was, was what they went with. the Columbias I have seen had a kinda heart at the outside but the pattern was flat on the inner part where the heart should come to a point, also the triangle between hearts is very long.
here is a sprocket off a mid '30s Huffman ladies bike it looks the same to me:








Someone needs to make a "Sprocket" book, Hint Hint John


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 4, 2006)

here is a Schwinn I have:


----------



## dumpster_diver (Oct 5, 2006)

I dont think mine is like either one!

**Look at the space between each of the hearts and the space between the hearts and the teeth. I am pretty sure it is an Elgin sprocket.


----------



## dumpster_diver (Oct 9, 2006)

Here a picture of the bike put together!


----------



## dumpster_diver (Oct 9, 2006)

I am pretty sure that this is 2 Elgins. The only tire that fit on the wheels were schwinn s-6. Where can get a better set of these. Not necessarily schwinns and maybe a little bigger that 1 3/8. LMK thanks


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 9, 2006)

originally it, or should I say they, probably had 28"X2" "Single Tube" Tires. a good option would be 28" "Commuter Bike" tires. the tires are a bit bigger than the skinny little 1 3/8" tires. problem is they can be tricky to find.
Scott


----------



## elginkid (Oct 14, 2006)

I got 28x1.5 Rims shipped from england a couple of years ago for my motorbike, since I didn't want to be riding on metal clad rims.  The source I used was http://www.cyclesofyesteryear.com.  It took them awhile to get here, but the rims were nice.

Wes


----------

